

Why Colleges Haven’t Stopped Binge Drinking - jkimmel
http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Colleges-Haven-t-Stopped/150229/

======
JoeAltmaier
Step 1: define binge drinking so that every drinker is a binge drinker. Step
2: wonder why colleges don't control adults during their personal time. Its
none of the college's business what their students get up to after class.
Pointless article.

